# "Space Force Uniform"



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

With the talk about Space Force I thought it would be unique to make a "uniform" for this Halloween. The blue NASA coveralls/flight suit is so iconic, at least to my generation, that I decided to start with that idea.

I bought some navy blue coveralls in my size as a starting point. On the internet there are six Space Force logo's that are rumored to be actual concepts for the real logo. I picked the one that was the easiest to work with. 

Military uniforms usually have several patches. In addition to the Space Force logo I wanted some more patches. Uniforms usually have a United States flag and a name plate, both of which were easy to make/buy. I also wanted a Division logo. I work in electronics so I decided on the "Electronics Division". A little cut and paste latter I had come up with a division logo. 

With all that worked out I just had to put it all together. Here is a picture of the front and back of the top section of the coveralls. I will get some photos of me wearing them when I get my hair cut appropriately. I also am thinking about some props, but haven't really decided. This was a very simple and cheap costume, but I think it's going to be cool.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I love it! Very original.


----------

